# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Вирусы в браузерах

## nickolay2i

Здравствуйте. При запуске браузера, автоматически открываются страницы типа lightcoffee.ru, http://goinf.ru/
Помогите удалить пожалуйста.
Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *nickolay2i*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь в лечении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

Сделайте такой лог

----------


## nickolay2i

Здравствуйте. Вот лог, который вы сказали сделать.

----------


## thyrex

> C:\Documents and Settings\nickolay2i\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk [C:\Documents and Settings\nickolay2i\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe "http://lightcoffee.ru" ]


Исправляйте этот ярлык, удалив в нем лишний "хвост"

----------


## nickolay2i

Как это сделать? Что-то у меня не получается.

----------


## thyrex

Свойства ярлыка откройте и следуйте в поле Объект

----------


## nickolay2i

Это понятно. Я удаляю хвост, но система пишет: "Имя конечного файла задано не правильно".

----------


## thyrex

Удаляете только  


> "http://lightcoffee.ru"


 ?

----------


## nickolay2i

Ну да, этот хвост и удаляю

----------


## thyrex

Просто пересоздайте ярлык

----------

